# Bottling Day



## Runningwolf (Aug 19, 2010)

Today I bottled about 70 bottles of Vidal Ice Wine and 8 bottles of a special blend of it with chocolate infused in it.

Vidal Ice Wine













Vidal Ice Wine with Chocolate (because of the odd shape of the bottle I had trouble putting the labels on without wrinkles).


----------



## Deezil (Aug 19, 2010)

Looking very sharp there!


----------



## Minnesotamaker (Aug 19, 2010)

Those tall slender bottles look like bowling pins. Better put the balls away.


----------



## Runningwolf (Aug 19, 2010)

LMAO. They are very nice bottles but they don't fit on my labeling rack.


----------



## Minnesotamaker (Aug 19, 2010)

I really like the reversed background on the Winter Bliss. That glass just pops out of the image.


----------



## countrygirl (Aug 19, 2010)

Minnesotamaker said:


> I really like the reversed background on the Winter Bliss. That glass just pops out of the image.



couldn't agree more...very elegant


----------



## Green Mountains (Aug 20, 2010)

Those look incredibly inviting, mind if I try one?


----------



## myakkagldwngr (Aug 21, 2010)

Those are fantastic!

I hope to start some nicer labels soon.


----------

